# Spring Waterfowl.



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! those are awesome pics


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice shots.

I made a rooky mistake the other day. Grabbed the camera to take a few pictures. When I got there I found that I had no memory card with and didn't bring the camera bag either.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Gotta love the approach pics whic are dificult to get into position on :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

very nice, the one with the Mallard taking off and the water droplets is cool. I wish I could do that


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

In the pic of the mallard taking off, it almost looks like there's a barrel of a call floating in the water right behind it! What is that, any clue?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

5th pic down with thw two canada gees locked is exceptional!! Good work!!! :beer:


----------



## gregbohn (Apr 22, 2010)

i like the ducks pictures


----------



## pennylane1284 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice pictures! You've got perfect timing, too. Getty Images Representative Philippines


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

Love the honker pics!


----------

